# My TT MKII has been stolen...& RECOVRD WITHOUT MAJOR DAM



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

...Imagine how I feel.

Someone has obviously 'hannoy' stolen it (police term) which means they have threaded something through my letterbox to where the keys were.

Devestated/Gutted/Feel like crying/ delete as approriate.

Could do with asking some questions when I come round a bit, my head is in bits.

3000 miles, 4 months old.

I didnt get round to getting GAP either.

Paid for it in outright with my own money. nearly Â£33,000.


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

That's terrible news

Sorry to hear it but the scum who does this make me :x


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Know how it feel. Been there seen it felt it.

Your insurance should replace new for old as the car is under a year old.
Check your policy. GAP should only come into play after a year.

Hope the situation resolves itself


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

OMG  That's shocking news  , really sorry to hear about it.

Did you have a tracker fitted (not that you want her back now after the scumbags have thrashed it). :evil:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Very sorry to her of your news, Thieving bastards :evil:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

That's really terrible... can understand how devastated you must be feeling.

Small consolation but at least they didn't break into your house as well and threaten you/your family for the keys. :?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Terrible news. The car will be replaced though although I suspect your premium may go up a tad.

Look on the bright side - you can spec up a whole new car now. Okay maybe thats a bit insensitive.

The lesson here for everyone is not to put your keys in view.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I really am utterly and completely devestated. I know 'it's only a car' and nobody has died, but still I can't help it.

Crins - Is that right? I didnt know that, I will check. Thanks so much...Knowing my luck it wont be though.

I wonder when insurers write it off as total loss. I asked and was told 3 days, but somehow I doubt it. If they find the car now and it's in a state and I have to get it repaired that will probably be worse than it not being found at all, or found burnt out. How peverse is that.

To nick a 33k car it surely will be someone who plans to make the most out of it rather than burn it out. It was perfect.

I feel like crying out for help!!


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Gutted for you mate.

In saying that, I didn't realise people still left keys close enough to a door with a letterbox for the 'OLD' fishing rod 'Hannoy' trick to work. This has been the modus operandi for thieving scum (other than actually breaking in) ever since imobilisers became standard on most cars. I thought everyone knew not to leave car keys so close to a front door.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Terrible news. The car will be replaced though although I suspect your premium may go up a tad.
> 
> Look on the bright side - you can spec up a whole new car now. Okay maybe thats a bit insensitive.
> 
> The lesson here for everyone is not to put your keys in view.


Point about keys - you're right. Bloody keys were nowhere near the letter box though 

I had protected no claims though, and have not claimed for 10yrs or so.

I dont know what to expect from the insurers. IE 'go and order a new one' or here's something silly like Â£25k for a 'used car'.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Really gutted for you 

Hope the insurance settle quickly and they catch the scum bags.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Gutted for you chap. Can't begin to imagine how you feel. Sadly with the longish waiting times, i've got a feeling the TT is going to become a bit of a target for theives.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Calibos said:


> Gutted for you mate.
> 
> In saying that, I didn't realise people still left keys close enough to a door with a letterbox for the 'OLD' fishing rod 'Hannoy' trick to work. This has been the modus operandi for thieving scum (other than actually breaking in) ever since imobilisers became standard on most cars. I thought everyone knew not to leave car keys so close to a front door.


I don't know what to say to that - it must have been terribly hard for them to do it is all I can say. I'm gutted. I just want my car to be here. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I must need my head testing.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> I wonder when insurers write it off as total loss. I asked and was told 3 days, but somehow I doubt it. If they find the car now and it's in a state and I have to get it repaired that will probably be worse than it not being found at all, or found burnt out. How peverse is that.
> 
> To nick a 33k car it surely will be someone who plans to make the most out of it rather than burn it out. It was perfect.
> 
> I feel like crying out for help!!


I would think it was stolen to order and therefore there will be no damage to it, not that thats much consolation. If it is never found them you will have to argue with your Insurance Company about the value and a straight replacement.

Says a lot for having a Tracker though.

Gutted for you


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Totally gutted for you mate. Can't start to think how you feel, especially as i'm due to collect mine a week tomorrow.

Now the majority of us don't have the same emotional commitment to your car so looking at it objectively there rest of the forum are correct.

1) You are ok (thats most important!)
2) They've not broken into your house (and stolen anything else)
3) Remove the attachment and its a lump of metal and can be replaced.

So the worst part is a huge inconvenience that will get sorted out... chin up and hope you get it sorted soon (and the police catch the ba$tards and chop their nuts off!) :wink:


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Insurers used to wait a month. It now appears to be a lot quicker. Liverpool and Victoria paid out for my Scooby within 10 days and Tesco's were ready to write a cheque within 7 for my wifes Polo, just as it was found.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Absolutely gutted for you.

We all work hard to have these nice things in life and the scum of the earth take it from us when they want to.

I can't imagine how shocked you were to discover that it had been taken from you.


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Mysterio said:


> ...............Point about keys - you're right. Bloody keys were a fair distance from the letter box though ..............


Well in that case then theres not much more you could have done. QuakingPlums is right. Keys in the kitchen or on your person may have forced them to actually break in.

Its hard to know how easy or how hard to make it for these scumbags. Too easy and you are gifting them the car. Too hard and you may put yourself or your family in danger.

For instance, I have an outside Letterbox and no letterbox in the door. Is this a good thing? They can never Hannoy my keys out but on the other hand they 'have' to break in if they really want the car.

I have a feeling though that the fact that there are 6 adults in my house 5 of which are men may be enough to put the scum off a break in. If mine ever gets stolen it'll probably be a carjack or demand the keys off me at my place of work. Dunno whether thats a good or bad thing either.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Really sorry to hear your bad news  

It should serve as a stark reminder to others on the dangers of leaving keys in sight.

Hope your insurance comapny sorts it out quickly.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

jbell said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder when insurers write it off as total loss. I asked and was told 3 days, but somehow I doubt it. If they find the car now and it's in a state and I have to get it repaired that will probably be worse than it not being found at all, or found burnt out. How peverse is that.
> ...


A few people I know that have had tracker fitted have found the tracker minus a car a couple of miles from home. A professional seems to know where to look.

In my mind - where a professional nicks the car, they will deactivate the tracker and you wont see the car again.

Where the pond life nick it, it will help, but then they have used and abused the car and you probably dont want to see it again.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Really sorry to hear your news.

It is so gutting. Had a Uncle who had his car taken at knife point. And the memories of that come flooding back so understand how you feel at the moment. They did recover his car but the w####rs manage to wrap it round a tree in the process. He had to have the car back and repaired which to be honest is just as bad!

Hope they catch the F####RS :evil: & feel for you.


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear your bad news, you may find its recovered in the next few days but it will no doubt have been abused by the joy riders who took it, if its repairable when you get it back it will never be the same so in one sense you have to hope you don't see it again and your insurance can sort you a replacement on a like for like basis.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I agree - hope its never found, or if it is, that it can't be repaired, and you get the cash instead.

Feeling bad for you  So many people are smiling today with their new cars - its terrible for you to have lost yours


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I wouldn't want it back as it will be logged as "Stolen/Recovered" which is never good. Some insurance companies can register them as CAT D so you will loose money on it.


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

That is terrible news. Absolute scum.

I have started to put my motor in the garage to keep it out of sight and safe.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> I wouldn't want it back as it will be logged as "Stolen/Recovered" which is never good. Some insurance companies can register them as CAT D so you will loose money on it.


Only logged as stolen/recovered if the insurance company has already paid out for it. And subsequently they find it.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

What would happen if you were confronted/hijacked and gave your keys up to protect your own life.

Would the insurance pay out seeing as you have given your keys up ?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> What would happen if you were confronted/hijacked and gave your keys up to protect your own life.
> 
> Would the insurance pay out seeing as you have given your keys up ?


Happenend to my unc, they did sort the repair out.

Though you do be have to becareful if the insurance company believes that you are negligant in any way they may reject the claim.

IE. leave the keys in the cars...


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the words of comfort/encouragement.

It's bizzare that i was one of the very first to get it, and probably the very first to have it nicked (possibly in the whole damn country).

I'd like to hear your opinions on how the insurers will work it. I can't see anything in my documentation about 'if your car is stolen from new within the first month we will replace it with a new one'.

What would you expect to be offered?

Thanks.

i've just realised, I had a private plate on it, but my insurance policy is for the original plate. Obviously this will all be logged with the DVLA and I did write to my insurers to tell them but I don't know if they got it...

Cheers.


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news, what an absolute gutter. I know it's no consolation but like some of the other guys said at least they haven't been in your home, then you'd want to move which is even worse. No consolation though...

sounds like someone had it nicked to order, didn't want to have to go on the waiting list like everyone else....sicko, what goes around comes around though - maybe one day he'll have an accident in it...


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

if they'd been in my home I would be the one on the run from the police as I would have killed them...


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> I'd like to hear your opinions on how the insurers will work it. I can't see anything in my documentation about 'if your car is stolen from new within the first month we will replace it with a new one'.
> 
> What would you expect to be offered?


Out of curiosity, I just checked my insurance certificate.....

"*New Car Replacement* - If, within 1 year of you buying the insured car from new, the vehicle incurs damage that will cost more than 60% of the manufacturer's list price then we will replace the insured car with a new one of the the same make, model & specification"

It doesn't mention theft, so I'm going to check with the insurers right now!!


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Agreed, I hope you never see your car ever again unless it's in perfect condition with a box of chocs on the seat and a note saying sorry.

I'll be following this thread over the next month or so and hope you get something acceptable and quickly from your insurance company. I'm sure you have many questions flying round your head at the moment, like:

1. How long before you 'know' anything?
2. Will GAP be covered automatically in the first year?
3. If so, does GAP include stolen vehicles?
4. Will you have to wait 6 months for a new TT?
5. Will the insurance company cover the cost of an equivalent hire car while you wait for your new TT?

I have my fingers crossed for you mate, we all do.


----------



## Spursman (Feb 23, 2007)

Really bad news mate. Hope the sods get their just deserves.
Your news has certainly made me less excited about picking up my car on Saturday. 
Unlikely thieves would be able to use a fishing rod at my house - breaking in would be their option, which is now scaring me as I have two little sprogs  
All the best with your insurance claim.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Really really feel for you mate i've been there myself many years ago and know how it feels. 
Things will eventually sort themselves out - just try to keep focused


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

im scared to death I'll be offered a lot less than I paid.
The car skint me. :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Really gutted for you - must be heart-breaking, even if it is only a piece of metal, etc at the end of the day 

It's always possible that they have parked it out of sight somewhere nearby. I believe it is (or at least was) fairly common practice for thieves to do this to see if anyone comes looking for it - i.e. to check if it has a tracker.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> im scared to death I'll be offered a lot less than I paid.
> The car skint me. :?


I actually got more for my Impreza than I paid for it - proved the prices on Subaru's web site. They will have to pay out for a similar car for you worst case and as you would have to pay list at a dealers even for a second hand car, that what you should get.

Phone your insurance company and ask them one their policy is if the car doesnt return. Get some printouts of similar spec cars on Audi's web site as proof if they dont supply a new one.

As for getting another car, its worth phoning a few dealers to see what they can get. When I almost bought my second one, the 3.2 was easier to get for immediate delivery than the 2.0T. Try Birmingham Audi (Listers group) or Slough Audi (Sytner) to start with and as they have a big dealer network to get cars from.

Jonathan


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

Can only echoe what People have said on here mate bad luck!! On my drive I have 4 telescopic security poles which I place in front of my vehicles at night its abit of a pain but gives me abit more piece of mind......


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Really gutted for you - must be heart-breaking, even if it is only a piece of metal, etc at the end of the day
> 
> It's always possible that they have parked it out of sight somewhere nearby. I believe it is (or at least was) fairly common practice for thieves to do this to see if anyone comes looking for it - i.e. to check if it has a tracker.


That's a good point actually. My mate's mum's car was stolen from outside her house in exactly the same way, and luckily for him he found it the next day parked outside HIS house, less than a mile away. Worth going around the local area with a mate (and one of those big 6D Maglites) to see if it's still there.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

so sorry for you mysterio. i hope you get the claim sorted and that they catch the b******ds.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm truly sorry to read this thread Mysterio 

Personally I really hope that you never see your car again, as it will never feel the same to you, and that your insurance coughs up for a brand new car


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Along with the others, terribly sorry for your news....i'm kind of having a bad day myself....cars can be replaced....unlike life.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Mysterio,

What's the spec, plate etc and whereabouts are you? Will keep an eye out as lets be honest they're not exactly common at the moment.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wasn't this the one that had paint stripper on the bumper and/or was keyed as well a few days after you picked it up? :?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Wasn't this the one that had paint stripper on the bumper and/or was keyed as well a few days after you picked it up? :?


Yeah I think you're right Neil, this poor guys is really not having a lot of luck


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Superglue or something wasn't it ?

Or maybe I am thinking of someone else :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gutted for you m8 lets hope your insurance company play the game and you get 100% pay out


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi guys, spec below.

Yes it was the superglue car..Should have known then that it was a Jonah!!

Bad news - Admiral dont do 'new for old under 12 months' hence I'm going to 'get a market value offer'.

Strange thing - when I called them originally Im 99% sure they said that they do offer that.

Just spoke to Audi Leeds - waiting list again is 6 months. Was told that the market value is possibly even higher than what I paid due to the waiting list!!!?? How the hell do you value a 4 month old TT with 3k miles on it when there's a waiting list as long as your arm too.....

Any idea?


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah, sorry to hear bout your car mate, you've not had much luck with that motor. I watched 1 of them police chase programs on the bbc the other day and a guys Evo 8 FQ 300 was nicked in the same way, bit of wood with a hook on the end. Hindsight is a wonderful thing huh!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mysterio said:


> Hi guys, spec below.
> 
> Yes it was the superglue car..Should have known then that it was a Jonah!!
> 
> ...


Ask Audi Leeds for a Trade In value. Judging by others here (TTLaw) they should offer you a premium over the original price.

Lets hope your motor is parked up neatly just down the road, waiting to see if tracker is fitted.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Bad news - Admiral dont do 'new for old under 12 months' hence I'm going to 'get a market value offer'.


That could be an interesting discussion with your insurers then. The "market value" should be what it would cost to replace the car, like-for-like, without a 6 month wait. "Without a 6 month wait" is the key bit there - you'd (the insurers) would *probably * have to pay a premium over the list price to get one "now, now, now". :?

You're certainly not going to find one going cheap anywhere!

It's only words, but really sorry to hear about the theft.

That car did seem jinxed from the outset though ...


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

My condolences too Mysterio - you really have had terrible luck with your car. I had a black Golf R32 nicked in Bristol a few years ago. The insurer informed me they wouldn't pay out until 6 months had elapsed, in case it turned up apparently. It did, a few weeks later, having been thoroughly thrashed in the meantime :?

You might check with your insurers how long they'll require before paying up. Regarding valuation, they told me it would be book price - the car was around 9 months old so I lost the VAT plus a few grand for the use I'd had. 

I couldn't bear to even look at my beloved R32 so I traded it in straight away - the insurers paid for the repairs etc. From memory I lost around Â£4-5K on the deal. The pain of the loss does go eventually, though the extra cost lingers longer. In a way, I hope your car is found because the finance works itself out quickly then. My best wishes to you mate...


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

u have my condolences and i hope u can recover the damages asap 

on the bright side, u might now have the option of ordering an A5 instead


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

exodont said:


> My condolences too Mysterio - you really have had terrible luck with your car. I had a black Golf R32 nicked in Bristol a few years ago. The insurer informed me they wouldn't pay out until 6 months had elapsed, in case it turned up apparently. It did, a few weeks later, having been thoroughly thrashed in the meantime :?


What did they expect you do to for the 6 month period?


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> What did they expect you do to for the 6 month period?


They told me my policy didn't cover me for provision of a replacement car in the event of theft - they're happy to provide a courtesy car whilst repairs are carried out but not for while plod searches for it.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

To get a like for like now would surely cost me what I paid for it, if not more. In fact, Audi has said it would cost more probably due to the waiting list situation.

do you expect me to get an offer of circa Â£28k for a Â£32k car (does an insurance claim on a new car not cover the VAT you paid for it too!?)

I can see a Solicitor's visiting coming on too....It's probably going to turn into a battle if my luck has much to do with it. At least I have a friend who is a Dealer Principle and I have a very good contact in the press (Consumer Editor) - I just I don't have to even think about how I could use them!

It gets worse....


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

Most decent motor policies will cover the cost of a new car within the first 12 months, so trade value is immaterial. An insurance policy is a contract of indemnity i.e. It must put you in the same financial position as you would have been had the loss not occurred.

An indemnity settlement is price as new less decpreciation (unfortunately not appreciation).

Insurers only provide courtesy cars in the event of non fault (recoverable) accidents.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, im not entitled to a courtesy car. That isnt my concern though, obviously.

Im scared to death I'll get a derisory offer of Â£28k or something, but they do not do a 'new for old'.

How much would you expect to get back? It's tricky with the TT's being so exclusive....

What about the VAT element too that I paid on the new car? Circa 4k!?


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Mysterio,

Can't believe I'm reading this... so sorry to her about this mate.. 

Did your car have a tracker fitted?

I pick mine up on Saturday and I can't get the tracker fitted until Tuesday... I'm shitting it now about leaving it on my drive...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Bad thing Mysterio :?

Over here in the netherlands, the insurance will pay the price that's in the list from audi.
You have to wait for a month and than you can oder a new car.
Mostly you will get a discount from your dealer, because you don't have a other car which he has to take in.
Therefore you can save some money, of order some extra's on your new car.

Bad new's is that you must wait another 3 months.

Let's hope they don't find your car back....nextmonth


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

So sorry to hear the bad news mate. Very of best of luck to sorting it out.

No doubt the numptees at Admiral will wade in with a very low offer, as they will have no idea about what the Mk2 is fetching on the real life market, and not the imaginary one that every insurance company uses.

VAT has nothing to do with the second hand price of a car, so get that right out of your head. The price of a pre-owned car is what someone is willing to pay for it. At the moment, it is close to or even more than list INCLUDING VAT. That is the real price you or I would have to pay for one.

No doubt the insurance company will take try and argue that a car is an asset from which you extract benefit, and therefore dimminish its value over time. On that basis, all cars should retain the same proportion of their value over the same time/mileage. But I'm sure insurance companies don't pay out on that basis!


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Well, im not entitled to a courtesy car. That isnt my concern though, obviously.
> 
> Im scared to death I'll get a derisory offer of Â£28k or something, but they do not do a 'new for old'.
> 
> ...


If your car isn't recovered and they don't do new for old replacement, they'll probably make you an offer. It obviously won't be the full price, so I think you'll need to try and negotiate the best offer you can get - I think you'll be better off financially if your car is found.


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

I've just paid an additional Â£50 (basically a 'bung') to get my Tracker done on Saturday instead based on this thread.

Also just called Directline to check - they provide new for old in the first 12 x months.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> OMG  That's shocking news  , really sorry to hear about it.
> 
> Did you have a tracker fitted (not that you want her back now after the scumbags have thrashed it). :evil:


No one will be thrashing that car, it will be reprayed and on a ship to Russia or some other east European country. Terrible news but there shouldn't be a problem replacing it.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I agree, the car will be no doubt out of the Country by now.

Would anyone dare please help me and estimate what im likely to get out of my insurers.

I'm just looking now on Autotrader and even ebay and they're all (the 3.2's) averaging at least 31k used, or nearly Â£34k new!

What is the best way to reject an offer from an insurer too, I have a bad feeling about my offer...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry to heat your woes.

Price - im not sure -2k, you have a large amount of extra's and that could be where you lose out. Im sure my insurance pays out full list for first 12months too.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> What is the best way to reject an offer from an insurer too, I have a bad feeling about my offer...


If you get really stuck, ring up the Insurance Ombudsman and register a complaint (obviously after you have exhausted all other means with the insurance company).

I had to resort to this after having my car nicked with the keys in it [smiley=oops.gif] and my slimy insurance company tried to get out of it by rabbiting on about the small print [smiley=deal2.gif] but after contacting the Ombudsman it was all resolved and I got a great offer for it in the end.

Good luck.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks for that mate.

Im just looking now for used MKII's on the audi website but can only see MKI's under the TT option (I am busy getting evidence!)


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Is this any help?

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501257556


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> thanks for that mate.
> 
> Im just looking now for used MKII's on the audi website but can only see MKI's under the TT option (I am busy getting evidence!)


Forgot to say - also try and get as much evidence of the insurance company being useless as you can (shouldn't be too hard :lol: ) - not doing things properly, not calling you back, not following procedure etc.

This will be a good source of embarrasment for them if you need to take it further, and they'll be desperate for their inadequacies to remain between you and them once you start talking about involving third parties [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## misterC2007 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news Mysterio, that's teally terrible. There have been/are lots of Mk IIs on the Audi used site - they;re all grouped together and you just have to filter by engine size.

Good luck and hope everything works out OK


----------



## misterC2007 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry, what I meant to say was that the Mk Is and the Mk IIs are grouped together, just filter by 3.2 L engine size.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

There are quite a few on the Audi website - I could only find them by trying different towns in the search option - but as the above posts have indicated there may be an easier method.

Either way there are many available and they are only slightly under list which should help your case.

Good luck with it.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> ...Imagine how I feel.
> 
> Someone has obviously 'hannoy' stolen it (police term) which means they have threaded something through my letterbox to where the keys were.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely bloody awful. I feel for you. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I hope it gets resolved for you.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

marcusgilbert said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > ...Imagine how I feel.
> ...


i agree, sorry to hear this has happened. we should all find out who did it and kill them at the next TT meeting [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

QuackingPlums said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Really gutted for you - must be heart-breaking, even if it is only a piece of metal, etc at the end of the day
> ...


And take a set of nutcrackers just in case you find the bastard. :twisted:


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

marcusgilbert said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > ...Imagine how I feel.
> ...


i agree, sorry to hear this has happened. we should all find out who did it and kill them at the next TT meeting [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## romans55 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry to hijack this thread slightly, but still on topic sort of. Which are the companies that people know of, that definitely do the 'new for old' policies for the cars 1st year? I am looking around at insurance ready for my new cars arrival, whenever that may be :x

Sorry to hear about your misfortune, I know first hand how gut wrenching it is.

Scumbags!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Terrible news :?


----------



## GreenDice (Jan 9, 2007)

Mysterio,

Sorry for your loss. I hope everything turns out all right at the end.

In the mean time, I will advise you to check new forum members' signatures. 
:idea:


----------



## benjones (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss dude. Hope you get it sorted ASAP.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Trust Admiral to not do new for old in the first 12 months - cheapskate cheating b$%^Sds. I've had a looooooong running battle with them after an accident and they have tried every trick in the book to get out of paying. :evil: Too late for you now, but I would strongly advise anyone from insuring with them.

Another thought just crossed my mind - Did you have all your extras listed on the insurance? Admiral (and a few others) now take every extra as a "modification" to the standard car. You must make sure you list every extra on any claim that you make. Hopefully they will take these into account in their payment.

Agree with the earlier poster too - never accept their first offer and fight for what you think is a true value - even if that is what you paid for it.

Good luck


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Hello Mysterio,

Very sorry about your misfortune. :x

I hope the culprits crash it and they die in a ball of fire.

If you don't mind me asking, where was your TT parked :?:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

God I didnt think about the Extras -

Bose
18 bi's
Phantom Black (not sure it was an extra?)
Xenons

It clearly states on my insurance policy that the value of the car is insured for Â£33k though!?

It was parked in the Driveway mate. Why do you ask?


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

So did it actually have a tracker fitted or not? - I'm trying to work out of they actually work :?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Mysterio said:


> It was parked in the Driveway mate. Why do you ask?


I was wondering as to whether you had been followed.

The fact that it was parked on your driveway may indicate that they just stumbled across it.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

It didnt have a tracker, BUT I reckon it would have been 5+ hours before I'd have reported it IE Bed at 12, noticed it missing at 9.30am.

I honestly believe it was targetted...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Bad news mate, Ive told my wife a million fkin times not to leave her keys in the lock or on the side near the front door, never bl00dy listens. I made her ready your post, I bet she does it again tomorrow :twisted:

Hope it all works out. On the upside, at least you didnt get a clout and mugged for your keys eh!


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> It didnt have a tracker, BUT I reckon it would have been 5+ hours before I'd have reported it IE Bed at 12, noticed it missing at 9.30am.
> 
> I honestly believe it was targetted...


Yeah - it does sound like it... in a container and gone by now as you elluded to earlier I would imagine 

I can't see Admiral paying out for less than a new car to be honest - you can't get a used one for less than list - tell them to get you one for the figure they offer you if they won't replace it.. They will 'try it on' at first with a silly offer as previously mentioned, don't take it to heart, their a business at the end of the day and just trying to protect their losses. I'll look in Glasses guide for you this W/E if I get chance - if Glasses don't list a used value yet (which they probably won't) how can they offer you a market value other than new?

Look on the bright side - at least they didn't drag you out in car jacking incident and take it that way - my worst fear is this happening to the misses and son and them taking the car with him in the baby seat - doesn't bear thinking about.. 

Its a crinkly peice of tin on wheels at the end of the day - at least your OK dude.


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Leg said:


> Bad news mate, Ive told my wife a million fkin times not to leave her keys in the lock or on the side near the front door, never bl00dy listens. I made her ready your post, I bet she does it again tomorrow :twisted:
> 
> Hope it all works out. On the upside, at least you didnt get a clout and mugged for your keys eh!


Leg - how spooky is that - same post at the same time!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> Bad news mate, Ive told my wife a million fkin times not to leave her keys in the lock or on the side near the front door, never bl00dy listens. I made her ready your post, I bet she does it again tomorrow :twisted:
> 
> Hope it all works out. On the upside, at least you didnt get a clout and mugged for your keys eh!


Maybe you can leave her in the car at night.....

Can work two way's....


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

vagman said:


> I hope the culprits crash it and they die in a ball of fire.


I had a car stolen years ago, the babylon spotted it and gave chase and they ended up putting it through a shop window.
The passenger went straight through the windscreen and the driver mashed his face to bits on the steering wheel.
Me and a couple of mates attended court so we could stamp on this head afterwards but his boat was already such a mess we ended up letting him off - just deserts and all that :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bryn said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the culprits crash it and they die in a ball of fire.
> ...


At least there was a happy ending BÂ£$%&)!s


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Can't remember now but was Phantom Black an extra cost on the 3.2! (Dont have my invoice obviously) I went for Phantom instead of Brilliant.

I will need to know for insurance...


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> Can't remember now but was Phantom Black an extra cost on the 3.2! (Dont have my invoice obviously) I went for Phantom instead of Brilliant.
> 
> I will need to know for insurance...


Mysterio, The answer is yes. I sggest you go to the Audi UK website and enter your exact spec into the 'configurator'. This will then give you a complete ROTR price which you can print out. I'd also email it to yourself so that you have an electronic copy that you can send to the insurers.
Don't let them fob you off with a silly offer! Good luck.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> (Dont have my invoice obviously)
> 
> I will need to know for insurance...


It may be worth a call to the initial suppling dealer. They may still have a copy of the invoice.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm scratching my head as to how they got the keys - they're never on display....obviously!


----------



## rosskmuk (Feb 20, 2007)

Really sorry about your car dude, we should bring back the death penalty for these degenerate waste of space @*$%holes - or one of the following

[smiley=behead.gif] 
[smiley=hanged.gif]
[smiley=knife.gif]
[smiley=rifle.gif]

Hope all turns out well for you.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Can't believe this...

The car has been recovered, without any major damage  , with false plates on it.

the bi colour alloys have gone, but the rest looks ok. The scumbags have put Black Alloys on it, and one tyre is punctured (suggesting it may have been kerbed)

A scratch here and a scratch there (I've seen it) and a small dent over the drivers side rear wheel arch. Nothing major at all that can't be polished out / resprayed etc.

Im not allowed to go too near the car due to Scenes of Crime going to check it shortly.

its being held at the recovery depot now, and then will be transferred to the body repair place.

All in all very lucky really considering my potential financial loss. I would have thought it would be in Russia by now.

A couple of Q's

1. Will this affect my 3 year Warranty (audi salesperson said no but I dont have it in writing)

2. The BiColour alloys - I am led to believe that because they were 'extras' and not 'standard' I will only get back standard Audi Alloys. Therefore does anyone know the cost of standard alloys and the standalone cost of Bi Colours.

Is there anything else you would think prudent to ensure is covered/checked/organised at this stage?

advice appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Amazing. Like you, I thought that car was long, long done. :?

1. I see no reason why it would affect your warranty.

2. I think the bicolours were cÂ£200 over the cost of the standard 10 spokes on the 3.2.

I'd get it thoroughly thoroughly checked over by the Audi workshop. Plus, presumably, you'll have to do something with the door & ignition locks, 'cos there's a set of keys still out there someplace that were just made for your car ...

Alternatively, just move the car on. Seems like it's not exactly been a lucky car for you, and the 2nd hand values are still pretty strong ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure if you are lucky or unlucky. bi are +Â£200, turbines are +Â£350.

I'm not clear why you wouldn't get back the wheels you had previously. You have the original invoice from the dealer that details the car and options im sure. I'd stick it out and press for what you had - or go one better and get the turbines. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warranty - as long as its done by an approved body-shop, you wont have a problem.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Great news Mysterio 8)

If I were you I'd move it on, you've had more than your fair share of bad luck with that car. Personally I wouldn't want it back but at the end of the day thats your decision 8)


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for that.

I may sell it, but not sure. Doubt it, it's A Okay hopefully. Reckon they're selling at list anyway!?!?

The insurers send it to an independant garage - I can't get Audi to look at it - but could after?? How would you go about that! I forsee lots of untearable red tape....?

If I did sell it, would it appear on any kind of report someone could run on it? I dont want to be dishonest about it being 'taken without consent' (IE the keys) rather than 'stolen', but at the same time if sold it I'd want what it was worth. Tricky.....I suppose I'd need to know if it showed up on any reports??

As for the wheels - you're right about the circa Â£200 extra on top for bi-colours. I just hope Audi don't say 'Â£800 for standard standalone Alloys, and Â£1500 for standalone bi colours' - are you with me...

Cheers.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Great news about your car.

Make them put Bi-Colours back on. You bought them because you know they are beauties :wink:

Would you consider having a tracker fitted now ? I am considering it.


----------



## bigant (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Mysterio
I would be pressing the insurance company to allow you to take it to an audi approved body shop. Even though they are probably no better at repairing it than others, the back half of the car is aluminium (which I think is a slightly different painting porcess).

This way your audi body warranty will not be affected and would look better to any potential purchaser if any repair work is identified and verified by Audi.

Really sorry to hear about the hassle


----------



## bigant (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Mysterio
I would be pressing the insurance company to allow you to take it to an audi approved body shop. Even though they are probably no better at repairing it than others, the back half of the car is aluminium (which I think is a slightly different painting porcess).

This way your audi body warranty will not be affected and would look better to any potential purchaser if any repair work is identified and verified by Audi.

Really sorry to hear about the hassle


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can choose the bodyshop ,make sure its Audi approved or there goes your paint warranty.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

bigant said:


> the back half of the car is aluminium (which I think is a slightly different painting porcess).
> 
> Really sorry to hear about the hassle


Actually, its the other way about. The bodywork forward of the rear axle is aluminium, the tailgate and rear of the car are steel.

Given the age of the car I'd be pushing for an Audi Bodyshop too rather than an independent.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

The standard 17" Trapeze are Â£334.28+vat Each
18" Bi's Â£388.19+vat Each
18" Turbines  Â£388.19+vat Each

There is also the additional cost of the tyre upgrade 17" to 18"


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> Can't believe this...
> 
> The car has been recovered, without any major damage  , with false plates on it.
> 
> ...


Are these b-colours?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-18-Au...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ28648QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'd be wondering where your wheels went. Check they're not fo sale on ebay or your local newspaper.

BTW - glad to hear you gor her back.


----------



## Snoopy (Apr 7, 2006)

You def can insist on repairs at a manufacturer approved bodyshop... i did it myself when they tried to fob me off with their own repairer. just be firm and point out that it is a new car and it will invalidate the warranty.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Excellent advice people - a big thankyou to all of you.

Just called my insurer - advised them the car must be looked at at Audi etc. They didnt even try refusing me apart from a minor waffle which I extinguished before they even started.

I now need to call Audi and beg them to take her in tomorrow otherwise I am facing a cost to store the car....

I'd feel tonnes better Audi looking at in inside and outside, it would then be as good as new - would you say (or am I trying to convince myself) ???? ;-)

thanks again - tremendous help :wink: ....

I've learned 2 lessons so far. 
One - Keys - put them under my pillow
Two - Most insurers will try whatever they can.....

Would I still be able to get GAP on this car now by the way?

I wonder what Audi would offer me to trade it in for another new one!

Cheers,

M


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

piloTT said:


> The standard 17" Trapeze are Â£334.28+vat Each
> 18" Bi's Â£388.19+vat Each
> 18" Turbines Â£388.19+vat Each
> 
> There is also the additional cost of the tyre upgrade 172 to 18"


Why doesnt the price differential surprise me and Audi's attitude to pricing up perceived extra value?

Â£60 pounds plus maybe another Â£60 for 17" to 18" including tyre. Â£120*4 = Â£480.

Price of 18" Turbines as an extra on 2.0TFSI - Â£1250!!

Agh!

Anyway glad to hear you got her back. Dont let them fob you off with substandard repairs - take the magnifying glass with you when you pick her up 8)


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Really pleased to hear that you got the car back.

I'd insist on getting it repaired at an Audi bodyshop and them returning it to the specification that you paid for when new.

Factory options should not be counted as 'extra' by the insurance company.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

loic said:


> Really pleased to hear that you got the car back.
> 
> I'd insist on getting it repaired at an Audi bodyshop and them returning it to the specification that you paid for when new.
> 
> Factory options should not be counted as 'extra' by the insurance company.


I agree thatfactory options should not considered extras, but Admiral do this - and then try to up your insurance to cover them. That's why I didn't take up their quote last year. They wanted me to pay more to cover the factory fit satnav in my merc. It's how they can appear to be the cheapest on first enquiry. Sneaky buggers. :evil:


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Glad to hear you got it back but to be honest if it were my car I would want rid..... Even after repair, you will always know yourself that the car is not perfect, you will always know that its has paint and filler and worst, you will always know that some scumbag had probably been ragging it. Maybe you can live with that but I dont think I could. I may be months or even years before the full extent of the damage becomes evident. With keen residuals at the mo it may cost you very very little for a new "virgin" TT. :?


----------



## rosskmuk (Feb 20, 2007)

The People 1 - Thieving Bastuards 0

Glad to here the news


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

cheechy said:


> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> > The standard 17" Trapeze are Â£334.28+vat Each
> ...


18" are standard on the 3.2Q.

Just spotted the thread. Hard luck Mysterio, but splendid news re recovery. Sounds like the damage is minor and hopefully it will be back as good as new in no time. Good luck with the repairs.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Just woken up after falling asleep reading the other posts  .....but i am really really pleased for you.

I know there is now the stigma of it's now "tainted", or as it will be repaired so it's no longer virgin quality and the like....

...but just be grateful for the small miracle that has occured. [smiley=wings.gif]

Sure you can get rid of it and get a new one, but it will take longer then it took for you to get it back.

Live with it for a while whilst you decide it's future....afterall...what now is the worst that can happen? :wink:

Good luck  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Excellent advice people - a big thankyou to all of you.
> 
> Just called my insurer - advised them the car must be looked at at Audi etc. They didnt even try refusing me apart from a minor waffle which I extinguished before they even started.
> 
> ...


My concern here is that you might be going through a bigger financial loss than never seeing the car.

You need to see how the car is viewed on HPI. It might now be a stolen recovered, which will kill its resale. As the damage isnt very serious, you might be able to get it removed from the register, but its important you do.

Personally I would of been happier not to of seen it again and argued over a couple of hundred quid over the settlement. Stolen recovered could hit in the 1,000's if not sorted.

I had a hell of a job sorting this out with my wifes car even though apart from a few scratches on the door there was no damage.

Your claim will run into a few thousands due to needing new keys all round, wheels, dents and paintwork

Good luck.


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

Excellent News that they found it, didn't think they would. Do you know how the police managed to find it? maybe they spotted it and did a random check, at least there's not too many MK2's about that must have helped somewhat

good luck with the repairs they should do a good job we had ours repaired after the old granny reversed into it (only 3 days old :twisted: ) and it looks as good as new


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Not sure how they found it as yet.

Question - Would a HPI check now show my car as being stolen?

In future, would it show as being recovered after being stolen?

This is surely not fair - assuming the car is as good as new when repaired..It would only serve to de-value the car in future years, for which me, and me alone, would be penalised.

Opinions/views?

Cheers,


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

You are right it does not seem fair.

However perhaps it is best under the circumstances to get the car sorted by the insurance/Audi repair shop and then just enjoy it.

Is it possible that if you sell the car privately the issue of it being stolen may never be a problem for any owner ?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

I was under the assumption that it will only be recorded as "stolen recovered" if the insurance company had payed out in full, then the car was later recovered......The car then being the property of the insurance company.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

can anyone confirm this please - thanks for the input PiloTT

Just now considering asking audi how much they'd give me for a trade in on a new one....any ideas? I could then spec up less than last time to offset any loss.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

piloTT said:


> I was under the assumption that it will only be recorded as "stolen recovered" if the insurance company had payed out in full, then the car was later recovered......The car then being the property of the insurance company.


This is true. When my unc had his merc stolen and subsequently recovered it did not get marked against it as at that point the insurance company had not paid out against it.

My unc got rid of his car in the end, as sentiment on here he did not want it back after the scumbags had been in it. The Garage he sold it to did spot that repairs had been done, but where fine about it and didn't affect the resale value of the car as all work was carried out by MB.

I would as suggested get the work done from Audi, as any faults in the work can be referred back to them.

Audi should give you a reasonable value for px as they know they can sell on.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> can anyone confirm this please - thanks for the input PiloTT
> 
> Just now considering asking audi how much they'd give me for a trade in on a new one....any ideas? I could then spec up less than last time to offset any loss.


Why don't you try an ad somewhere like Pistonheads, and see what sort of response you get? After all, you're not committed to selling it just by placing an ad, so you could always decide not to go through with sale, assuming that you found someone wanting to buy it.

Though then you'd have to wait a good few months for Audi to build you a new one.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd hang on and wait and to see how you feel once the cars is repaired and you have it back.

One thing is for sure - the waiting list for new ones is not going to go down for a while.


----------



## Snoopy (Apr 7, 2006)

Having been told by an Audi and Porsche approved body shop that some 60% of new cars are damaged and repaired to some degree before customer delivery you may be taking a few scratches to heart (think thats what you said was wrong)..... i would wait and see the repair first before considering what to do with it.
But definitely use and approved body shop and not some cut price one that your insurer recommends... You are likely to have some trainee turning round from the Skoda he has just dismantled and gleefully rubbing his hands at your pride and joy.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's the latest

1. Admiral tell me they have a duty to report it to experian for the HPI as showing up as 'stolen/recovered' even if I didn't claim on any repair work!

2. Called Audi to ask for a PX figure. Was quoted Â£26k! My car is the following spec :

3.2Q Manual
3,000 miles
Phantom Black (Â£500 extra)
Bi Colours (Â£200 extra)
Bose (Â£475 extra)
Xenons (Â£1000 extra)

It cost me Â£31,485 inc VAT.

thoughts? If Audi offered me Â£29k id do the deal and wait 6 months. They could sell it for Â£33k given the current market!

Cheers

M


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

My guess is that whilst it is stolen recovered, your Audi dealer will offer Â£25k. They will have to sell it as such

Work on getting it off the register. We did the same with my wifes Polo


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

I seriously doubt the dealer can sell the car for more than list price. Audi UK probably has rules against this. I'm guessing they would sell your spec of car for less than Â£30K which means a price diff of Â£4k max (if you get Â£26K). This would seem about right.

I saw this car on Camberley Audi's forecort today. Try speccing it into the car configurator to work out what the price drop is. This would give you a good guide on the mark up/down for yours.

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501442091

.


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Here's the latest
> 
> 1. Admiral tell me they have a duty to report it to experian for the HPI as showing up as 'stolen/recovered' even if I didn't claim on any repair work!
> 
> ...


Sounds like the dealer in question may be taking advantage of your situation - go to another dealer (not in the same group) and don't mention the stolen recovered bit (it won't show yet anyway when they HPI it) - see what they offer you as a deal, go from there... :wink:

May pay you to get out of that car sharpish before it appears on the register.. I would if I was you.. I would be very surprised if the Audi used car policy allowed them to sell a stolen rcovered vehicle - you can guess what this means...


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> I seriously doubt the dealer can sell the car for more than list price. Audi UK probably has rules against this. I'm guessing they would sell your spec of car for less than Â£30K which means a price diff of Â£4k max (if you get Â£26K). This would seem about right.
> 
> I saw this car on Camberley Audi's forecort today. Try speccing it into the car configurator to work out what the price drop is. This would give you a good guide on the mark up/down for yours.
> 
> ...


I coonfigured that car in Audi.co.uk and it came up at Â£32,770. The price they're selling their's is Â£32.495, which is less than Â£300 off the list price...

Also remember that Audi's prices are not list, but RRP. In practice the dealer can sell them at any price they want, which usually is below the RRP, but in some situations they can go above and I wouldn't think Audi would do something against it.

I would press the dealer for a better deal or perhaps try to put the car at PistonHeads.com and sell it private...


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

Pleased to hear you have got the car back, I said it would turn up, the problem though is not just the visible damage there is no doubt that whoever took it will have thrashed it, do you know how many miles it has covered since it was stolen?
I would dispose of it once you get it fixed, it will never be the same and if mechanicals start to cause problems you will regret hanging on to it.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Update :

Car done minimal miles (under 10)

Brand New Bi Colour Wheels on their Way

Minor scratches do not even need painting, its just a 'buffering job' - what implications (if any) does that have on the paintwork?

No other damage whatsoever, car was not broken into....Car coming back soon!

Would you still sell it? And if so, what would you put it up at for a quick sale ? Â£29k?

It wont appear on any HPI report as the minimum report is a CAT D - my car is nowhere near that...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Keep it. The mileage is so minimal, it was probably more abused whilst being moved from the factory to the dealer!

In 12 months then maybe move on as you would have normally done?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Keep it. You'll lose money otherwise.
With order-books as full as they are you will probably still get a good price in 12 months time - then you can order the updated TT (if there is one?).
.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I concur. KEEP IT!!! Very good news that it won't be recorded as stolen / recovered. That would have been my only concern. And even then, the longer you own it the less of a hit you would have got.

So it's had some stranger drive it around a bit. Possibly half a dozen people drove it before you even got it! Damage sounds less than I've done on mine so far - a weekend of wheel repair is beckoning!!


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Keep it, enjoy it and forget about all the hassle had.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Your car would have been stolen by pro's. Which means they wouldnt want to damage it as they would intend to sell it on.

They probably stole it and left it somewhere for a while to see if it had a tracker.

Luckily it was found, put it behind you. If it was joyriders then that wold be another matter!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I agree with the others here. Keep it, enjoy it and try to leave it behind you.

With less than 10 miles it's not been stolen for a joyride, and the car should be as good as it was before it was stolen.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Arne said:


> I agree with the others here. Keep it, enjoy it and try to leave it behind you.
> 
> With less than 10 miles it's not been stolen for a joyride, and the car should be as good as it was before it was stolen.


It would get far more abuse if you ever valet-parked it at Gatwick Airport!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Like everyone says keep it, put it behind you and start enjoying the car again. The stealer would probably put more than 10 miles on it, and it's certainly correct if it was parked at the airport.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2007-Audi-TT-18-A ... dZViewItem

3 of my 4 wheels had blemishes on them.....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

seller on ebay said:


> Q: hi,are you sure these fit the mk 1 tt.... what is the patten on the wheel...off set ect...and is there any marks or staches on them...thanks	21-Mar-07
> A: Hi mate, From what i gather they will fit the Mk1 TT and if your picky u would prob refurb 3 out of 4


Somebody's in for a shock if they buy them! :roll:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

lol..

more to the point, what would you do about them - these type of wheels are rare on ebay...AND like I say, 3 out of the 4 wheels had blemishes on them.

is there any way wheels can be traced back to an order number at audi?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Mysterio,
Are you going to tell us the Audi CS story you mentioned the other day?
The suspense is killing me. :wink:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> lol..
> 
> more to the point, what would you do about them - these type of wheels are rare on ebay...AND like I say, 3 out of the 4 wheels had blemishes on them.
> 
> is there any way wheels can be traced back to an order number at audi?


hmm does look dodgy, only 2 sales, off a 2007 TT, has 3 blesmishes on them. and doesn't seem to know much details about them... i would may be ask Audi if they can provide part number or serial number. how far away is the guy based from where you live 10-15 miles radius from your home and I would be passing his details to the police. though not sure they would do a lot about it. :?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Should be picking my car up tomorrow 

Is there anything you guys would look out for in particular, apart from giving the car the normal once over.

Apparently, the few scratches were not that deep at all -they only needed buffering out.

I also alledgedly have 'brand new' Bi Colour Alloys again on Pirelli tyres. I'm hoping the Dealer hasn't taken them from a demo car and banged them on mine (paranoid thinking?!)

Has anyone ever 'rejected' a car after bodywork repairs were not upto standard? How did you play it with the garage - what is the process? IE If I say 'thats not good enough' and they say 'it's the best we can do'?

I want to make sure everything is A Okay!

Thanks all!

Mysterio


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Should be picking my car up tomorrow
> 
> Is there anything you guys would look out for in particular, apart from giving the car the normal once over.
> 
> ...


I'd move it away from other cars in full daylight and walk round it looking at all angles across all panels to ensure a good paint match - solid black is actually a pretty easy to colour match so it should be OK (not sure if yours is metallic?) - pearl's/Deep sea blue's or silvers are a sod to match! - check everything before you accept it - the moment you take the keys/accept the job your ability to moan/reject is significantly reduced.

Also check under all the rubbers around the repair area for over spray and cracked paint/laquer - this is what a wise buyer/dealer will look for and knock you down come trade in..

Good luck


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Artificial light will show up any problems better than natural light.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Janker said:


> I'd move it away from other cars in full daylight and walk round it looking at all angles across all panels to ensure a good paint match - solid black is actually a pretty easy to colour match so it should be OK (not sure if yours is metallic?) - pearl's/Deep sea blue's or silvers are a sod to match!


Yeah, our Alfa is metallic black "Nero Volcano". Aparently there are 6 shades of the same Nero from Alfa themselves  Needless to say we rejected it 4 times (!) in a row after it's last repray.
On the TT, we gave up after 2 times and that was pearlescent blue :?

Enjoy the "new" car and keep the keys in your underpants :lol:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

paulie1 said:


> Mysterio,
> Are you going to tell us the Audi CS story you mentioned the other day?
> The suspense is killing me. :wink:


You sounded so pissed off about this and promised to tell all...
What the hell happened?You were going to write to Audi AG! :?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Depending on the end result I will let you know

I really did plan to wipe the floor with them.......

I don't want to ultimately leave a bloke or two without a family to feed (it was that strong a complaint)

Cheers


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Right guys!

car back - awesome condition - looks better than when I had it!

Stonechips (I did) gone
Superglue marks - gone - before theft
New Wheels - obv perfect
New tyres - speaks for itself
7 miles on clock - WTF  :wink:

Now for the important part. I have potentially a major complaint about Audi and a Service Manager and Head of Business.

The question is - is it of much value to post it here (I know you want to read it but bear with me) or write directly to AG? I have contacts in the press who would be interested in the Story - would you 'threaten' this?

I'm aiming for a new car in exchange for mine, due to my treatment.

An example of my plight would be a recorded conversation between my insurer and the Service Manager. The Service Manager is heard clearly stating 'I'm pissed off with this guy, he's a wanker and I'm fed up of the car'.

Mysterio


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Right guys!
> 
> car back - awesome condition - looks better than when I had it!
> 
> ...


Try and let Audi do the right thing before you post the full details, you never know.

TBH, if you have the car back and it's OK, why bother with doing anything else, or is there more to it than that? Must admit - if I had a quid for every time I was called a [email protected] behind my back I'd be on the list for an R8 :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think you have a good result, let it drop.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Mysterio

After the aggro you have suffered, do you really want more?

Anyway, I take it you don't actually know the Service bloke personally? If not why should you give a flying f**k what he says.

Like Wondermikie says, people say stuff behind your (our) backs - so what!

Enjoy your car - and lock those bloody keys away


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry to disagree with everyone else here but WTF??
The Service Manager is employed(and trained) by Audi to give the best quality customer service full stop.If he thinks you're a wanker in private then thats fine but to actually say something like that to another front line customer service op is a fucking disgrace.This sounds like it might only be the tip of the iceberg as well which is the worst thing.
IMO Mysterio you should write to AG but with out asking for any comp-put the ball in their court and see what they do.
I still cannot believe how poorly Audi treat their customers and how service levels fluctuate between dealerships.
In this case don't do the normal British thing and grin and bear it,say something!Its the only way to make cs improve.
Sorry, rant over


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree with Paulie

I have had several issues with Audi customer service and have actualy been told by more than 3 different 'senior' Audi sales staff that there are internal grumblings between sales and service....

The TTR will not be my first Audi and it more than likely won't be my last.
I think Audi lay on the loyalty of their customer base.

Audi CS and in particular the sevice managers need to go back on a customer care course, because so far, I have yet to find a decent one who's actually interested in the customer.

Of course, all of the above is just my honest opinion. :x

Rant over

HAPPY EASTER!!  8)


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Paulie - your views echo mine completely...

I really do want to make this guy pay for his arrogance and ignorance...I did absolutely nothing to warrant this treatment which is the worst thing

The Salespeople are even worse - im sure they think they're 'better' than you.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

paulie1 said:


> The Service Manager is employed(and trained) by Audi to give the best quality customer service full stop.


No hes employeed by the dealer, not Audi. The issue is one between the dealer and the customer.

I'd rather becalled something like that than have all the smiles and crap they normally feed u.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, I've just sent this...

Mr xxxx,

In light of recent serious problems I have experienced
with members of staff based at Audi xxx, I hereby
write to request details of your complaints procedure.

I also request the hierarchical structure and contact
details for Senior Management based at both Audi AG
and Audi UK Head Offices.

Yours Sincerely,


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Service Manager is employed(and trained) by Audi to give the best quality customer service full stop.
> ...


Yea you're right Tosh,I know they are all franchises, but at the end of the day they represent and are trained by Audi.
Trouble is they give you this little booklet when you get your car 'Audi pride themselves on customer service blah blah' then they do the exact opposite.
Perhaps AG should run their own dealerships in this country?
Or is that not practical/possible? :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Two separate points :

[1] There's a lot of moaning about insurance companies in this thread. Before the car was recovered they were going to cover the cost of replacement admittedly not with a new car but still.

If I ran an insurance company and someone had their car stolen due to not looking after their keys (this method of taking cars is hardly new) then I'd ensure I didn't have to pay out so fair play to them that they were going to.

[2] The service manager is 100% bang out of order making a comment like that ....within your ear shot. What a fecking idiot!!

However all I can see happening is a lot of frustration on your behalf and at best a written apology and possibly a free service. You may feel it's worth pursueing to get one or both but I think if you set your sights on a new car then I think you're gonna end up disappointed.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

scoTTy said:


> Two separate points :
> 
> [1] There's a lot of moaning about insurance companies in this thread. Before the car was recovered they were going to cover the cost of replacement admittedly not with a new car but still.
> 
> ...


I agree with ScoTTy's sentiments here. I am extremely doubtful that you will get a new car. You've already stated that it's now better than is was.
The Service Manager (I'll refrain from name calling, otherwise I'd be just as bad as he is) is out of order, and very unprofessional. This is an issue for the dealership to take up - though Audi UK will certainly be on your side to back up your complaint. This affects their 'image' - which they invest millions on to create.
My advice would be to keep your complaint to this issue and state that you now feel that your character has been besmirched and that you feel uneasy about future trips to the service department. Question. how can you be assured that you and your car are not going to be poorly treated behind the scenes? (You know how chefs spit in the food of unruly chavey thugs in the Indian restaurant - believe me, it happens).
Above all - stay calm, reasonable and professional.
.


----------

